# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD sanıldığı kadar güçlü mü?

## bozok

*ABD SANILDIğI KADAR GüüLü Mü?*



Pekçokları, en başta da arkasına AB bayrağını almadan televizyona çıkamayan Sakaşvili, AB ile ABD’nin Gürcistan’ı savunmada, Rusya’yı engellemede gösterdiği zaafiyete şaşırdı. Bu zaafiyeti dar güncel duruma olduğu kadar tarihsel dönüşümlere bağlayanlar da var. Ama zaafiyetin nedeni ne olursa olsun, Batı Rusya’yı Abhazya ile Güney Osetya’dan çıkarma umudundan yoksun; Courrier International dergisinin kapağı, Batı efkar-ı umumiyesinin ruh halini özetliyor: *“Gürcistan: Moskova’nın Zaferi”*; yenilgiyi duyumsuyorlar.


Hayret, oysa dünyada bir kuşak, ABD’nin mutlak egemenliği söylemleriyle yetişmişti; sağda tarihin sonu kutlamalarına, solda her yerde hazır ve nazır Amerikan imparatorluğu saptamaları eşlik ediyor, Batı’nın zaferleri teori katına çıkarılıyordu. Oysa şimdi, Rusya’nın çıkışı karşısındaki çaresizlik, ABD ile Batı’nın uyandırdığı bu izlenimi kuşkuya düşürdü; doğal olarak, kuşku, son gelişmelerle sınırlı kalmayıp Batı’nın geçmiş zaferlerine de taşıyor. İster istemez şu soru gündeme geliyor: ABD gerçekten de o kadar güçlü müydü? Zaferler ideolojik süslerinden arındırılarak irdelendiğinde, bilinenden farklı noktalar ortaya çıkıyor. 


Gerçekten de, tek kutuplu dünyanın zaferlerine bakıldığında, ABD ve genel olarak Batı’nın, kendisine topyekün direnen bir rejime karşı zaten eskiden beri çaresiz kaldığı görünüyor. Kuşkusuz, belli bir gücü var; muhalif rejimlere en başta ekonomik zararlar verebilmektedir. Ama Batı, ısrarlı bir düşmanının iradesini askeri ya da siyasal tazyikle kırmada her zaman başarısız kalmış; zafer ancak belli rejimler üzerinde ve belli yollarla kazanılabilmiştir. 


Sovyetler Birliği’nin dağılışı mı? Gorbaçov, Sovyetler’in Batı’ya karşı kurduğu tüm ideolojik, siyasal, özellikle de ekonomik sınırları tek yanlı olarak çözdükçe, içeride kendisini haydeleyen çıkar çevrelerini Batı’yla buluşturdukça Soğuk Savaş’ın zaferini de Batı’ya armağan ediyordu. Büyük acılar yaşanmış, tek bir kurşun atılmamıştı. Gorbaçov demokrasi şampiyonu olarak tarihe geçeceğini düşünürken, Sovyetler’i parçalamakta, ünlü *“şok terapilerini”* uygulamakta çekinceli olduğundan, Batı’nın Rusya’daki yeni kolu Boris Yeltsin tarafından aşağılanarak devrildi. Sovyetler’in sonunu Boris Yeltsin ilan etmişti. Yeltsin’i Gorbaçov yükseltmişti. 


Saddam, Arap milliyetçisi rejimler içinde Amerika’ya en yakın olandı. Saddam’ın İran’la savaş öncesinde Batı’yla güçlü ilişkiler kurduğu biliniyor, hatta Kuveyt işgali için ABD’nin Irak Büyükelçisi April Glaspie’den onay aldığı ortaya çıkmıştı. Bundan sonra kendi ailesine kadar uzanan bir kuşkuculukla Amerikan ajanı arayan Saddam’ın, zamanında kurduğu bu ilişkilerden kolaylıkla sıyrılamadığı anlaşılıyor. İkinci Körfez Savaşı’nda haritalara alınmayan Umm-Kasr köyünü bile ele geçirememiş Amerikan ordusunun, Bağdat’ı nasıl çabucak teslim aldığı ABD’de bile hala tartışılan bir sorudur; ama bugünden bakınca Amerika’nın, Irak ordusu ve yönetenleri içinden epey *“collaborator,”* işbirlikçi bulduğu kesindir.


Yeni Dünya Düzeni’nin büyük zaferlerinden sayılan Yugoslavya da, bu bakımdan istisna değildir. Sosyalist kamp içinde Batı’ya en yakın ülke olmuş Yugoslavya’da Miloseviç, ikinci Tito olma hayaliyle olanak tanıdığı Batı yanlısı kliklerin ve Rusya’daki Yeltsin iktidarının diplomasisi sonucu, NATO’ya karşı inadını sürdürmeden geri çekildi; kısa süre sonra bu kliklerce devrildi ve, pek çok Sırp’a göre, savaş suçlusu olarak Batı’ya* “satıldı”*. Eski Republika Srpska, Bosna Sırp Cumhuriyeti lideri Radovan Karaciç’in de, zamanında Richard Holbrook’la gizliden nasıl el sıkıştığını bugünlerde öğreniyoruz. 


ürnekleri renkli devrimlere doğru çoğaltmak mümkün. Ukrayna, SSCB dağıldığı andan itibaren ABD yanlısı örgütlenmelerin cenneti haline gelmişti; bu örgütlenmenin yolunu da en başta, tüm Rusya yanlılarının desteğini almasına rağmen Avrupa Birliği’ne girme hedefini ilan eden Başbakan Viktor Yanukoviç açmıştı. İktidar mekanizmasına kendisinin çektiği güçler, hantal Yanukoviç’i Turuncu Devrim’le tarihin dipsiz kuyusuna attı. Kafkasya krizinin kaynağı olan Sakaşvili de aynı kalıptan çıkmadır. şevardnadze Gürcistan’ın Gorbaçov’u ise, Sakaşvili de Gürcistan’ın Yeltsin’idir; ABD’nin yetiştirdiği Sakaşvili, şevardnadze tarafından yükseltilmiş ve temkinli şevardnadze’nin ağır kaldığı bir süreçte onu kolaylıkla çökertmişti. şevardnadze’nin çöküşü, tıpkı Pervez Müşerref’inki gibi, kendini yaşlı kurt olarak gören bir siyasetçi için hazin bir sondur. 


Kısacası, yeni dünya düzeni zaferlerinin hepsinde, *kalenin kapısı, bizzat kalenin yöneticileri tarafından, istilacılara açılmıştı*. Bu yönetimlerin hepsi, kendi gelişmelerini Batı ile dar çıkar ilişkileri kurarak, onlara çeşitli siyasal ödünler vererek sağlayabileceklerini düşünüyorlardı. Sonun başlangıcı buradadır.


üte yanda ise Batı nüfuzuna karşı uyanık ülkeler var: Latin Amerika’da Chavez’in başını çektiği, Amerikan karşıtı sol iktidarlar, kuşkusuz Küba, bu arada, nükleer program konusunda Batı’ya açıkça meydan okuyan Kuzey Kore, ilk akla gelen örnekler. Amerika’nın bu rejimlere karşı her hamlesi boşa çıktı. İran Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmedinecad’ın İstanbul’da, izolasyondan, yani tecritten korkmadıklarını söylemesi de basit bir retorik sayılamaz. Tecrit, İran’ın Batı ekonomilerine bağımlı olmadan gelişmesini sağlamıştı; İran yönetimi, bunun verdiği rahatlıkla meydan okuyor. Kuşkusuz Sudan gibi sefalet içindeki bir ülke ile üin gibi bir ekonomik devi de burada sayabiliriz. üzellikle Sudan’a da yardımda bulunan üin, Amerika’yla çok sıkı ekonomik bağlarının, siyasal alana taşmaması için kısa süre öncesine dek yoğun çaba sarf ediyordu.


Rusya’nın son çıkışı, bu örüntünün son, büyük ve net bir örneği olarak görünüyor. İktidarı Yeltsin’den devralan Putin, Batı’nın Rusya içindeki siyasal nüfuzunu aşama aşama kırdı. Batı’nın aparatçiki olarak çalışan, halkın da büyük tepkisini çeken oligarkları sert biçimde tasfiye etti; tasfiye, iktidar aygıtı içindeki Batıcılara dek uzanıyordu. ülke içinde, George Soros’un Açık Toplum Enstitüsü başta olmak üzere, Batı iradesini temsil eden bütün sivil toplum örgütlerini kovdu. Aynı kapsamda, bilindiği üzere, Fethullah Gülen’i kitapları ve örgütleriyle birlikte yasadışı ilan etti. Batı, ne yaparsa yapsın, ne denli diktatörlükle suçlarsa suçlasın, Putin’in iktidarının pekişmesini engelleyemedi. Putin ile Medvedev Rusya’yı giderek kuşatan ABD yayılmasını Gürcistan’da durdurabildiyse, bunda söz konusu siyasanın büyük etkisi vardır. 


Rusya’nın bu siyasasını nasıl sürdürdüğünü ileride irdeleyeceğiz. Ama bu uyanış, yakın tarihle birlikte ele alındığında şu sonuçları çıkarmak için yeterlidir: Batı ancak kendi elinin altındaki rejimlere karşı zafer kazanabilmektedir;* içeride ABD nüfuzunu dizginleyebildikten sonra*, kırmızı çizgileri korumak sanıldığından daha olanaklıdır. 



Barış Zeren



Odatv.com

31 Ağustos 2008

----------


## bozok

*Süpergüç Amerika gücünü yitiriyor mu?* 

*22.09.2008 / gazetevatan.com*




*İki önemli uzman ABD’nin kaderini değerlendirdi* 

*Amerika’nın devrilmesi kolay değil*

Dünyanın artık* “geri kalanların yükselişi”* dönemine girdi ve Brezilya, Hindistan ve Sahra altı ülkeler ABD’nin hakimiyetini hızla yiyip bitiriyor. Dünyanın en yüksek binası Dubai’de, en büyük alışveriş merkezi Pekin’de, en büyük şirketi üin’de ve ABD’de değil. Dünyanın geri kalanı ve ABD arasındaki fark askeri alan dışında hızla kapanıyor. ABD ekonomik, finansal, endüstriyel ve kültürel hükmünü kaybediyor. Ancak bu ABD’nin önemini yitirdiği anlamına gelmiyor. ABD, benzeri olmayan eğitim kurumları, coğrafi avantajları ve dünyanın en iyi ve en parlaklarını bir araya toplayabilmesiyle Roma ve İngiliz imparatorluklarından çok daha uzun süre yükselmeye devam edecek. 

*Rusya ve üin geride*



İngiltere ekonomik üstünlüğünü sadece 30-40 yıl sürdürebildi, ABD ise 120 yıldır dünyanın en büyük ekonomisine sahip. İngiltere sadece donanmasıyla dünyaya hükmediyordu, kara ordusu o kadar da güçlü değildi. ABD ordusu karada, denizde, havada ve hatta uzayda üstün durumda. üin ya da Rusya’nın yakın bir zamanda bu üstünlüğü eline geçirmesi hiç de olası görünmüyor. 


*Teknolojisi üstün*

Sanayinin bir kısmı başka ülkelere kaydı ancak ABD teknolojik yeniliklerde hala dünyanın geri kalanının önünde yer alıyor. ABD özellikle nanoteknolojide patlama yapabilir. üte yandan Roma İmparatorluğu da ABD gibi yüzyıllar süren ekonomik, kültürel ve askeri hakimiyete sahip oldu. Roma’daki çöküş, orta sınıfın yoksullaşması hatta yok olması, yüksek vergiler ve artan enflasyonla ekonomiyle başladı daha sonra da işgallerle son buldu. Amerikan ekonomisi de buna benzer özellikler gösteriyor ancak teknolojik yenilikler, üstün eğitim ve coğrafi avantajları ABD’nin yıkılmasını engelleyecek.


*FAREED ZAKARIA:* 

Newsweek dergisinin Harvard ve Yale üniversitesi mezunu yayın yönetmeni. Hint asıllı gazeteci, çağımızın en önemli fikir adamlarından biri olarak gösteriliyor. 


*‘Yeni dünya düzeni’ne hazır olun*

ABD’nin hipergüç olduğu tek kutuplu* “yeni dünya düzeni”*nden artık *“post-Amerikan”* döneme geçildi. Son 20 yılda ABD liderleri, dünya hakimiyetini sağlamış bir ülkenin başına geçiyordu. Ancak yeni seçimi kazanacak aday, güç dengelerinin dağılımında büyük değişikliklerin olduğu bir dünyada ABD’yi yönetecek. Gelecekte tarihçiler, ABD Başkanı George Bush’un 2008 Olimpiyatları’nı izlemek için Pekin’deki stadyumda oturduğu gün olan 8 Ağustos’u ABD’nin üstünlüğünün sona erdiği gün olarak ilan edecek. O gün önemli iki olay gerçekleşti. Bunlardan ilki, olimpiyat maşelesini yakan üin’in dünya sahnesine çıkışı, diğeriyse Bush’un yanı başında otururken Gürcistan’ı işgal eden Putin’in Rusya’sı oldu. 


*ABD iki kez kaybetti*

Bu iki olay, ekonomik huzursuzluk yaşayan ve Irak ile Afganistan’daki isyanları bastıramayan ABD’yi savunmasız yakaladı. Bush, başkanlığa geldiğinde 127 milyar dolar bütçe fazlası olan hazinenin ekimde rekor kırarak 482 milyar dolar açığa ulaşması öngörülüyor. Diğer yandan üin’in elinde bulunan ABD devlet tahvili 62 milyar dolardan 504 milyar dolara yükseldi. 


*Rusya ve üin yükseldi*

üin, Japonya’dan sonra ABD’ye kredi veren ikinci en büyük devlet durumunda. Yüzde 10’luk büyüme oranıyla dünyanın en hızlı büyüyen ekonomisi. ABD’nin özellikle Irak’ta izlediği *“güçlü olan haklıdır”* politikasıyla uluslararası hukuku yok sayması, rakiplerinin de aynı taktiği kullanmasını haklı çıkardı. Rusya, Gürcistan’ı işgal ederken BM ile herhangi bir diplomatik ilişki kurmadı. Bunun yanında NATO’nun Rusya sınırlarına dayanması, Polonya ve üek Cumhuriyeti’ne füze sistemlerinin yerleştirilmesi planları Rusya’yı rahatsız ediyor. Petrolde yüzde 34, doğalgazda yüzde 40 Rusya’ya bağımlı olan AB ve ABD Rusya’nın Polonya, Estonya ve Ukrayna’yı tehdit etmesi karşısında hiçbir şey yapamadı.


*F. FUKUYAMA:*

Batı tarzı liberal demokrasinin üstün geldiğini ve insanlığın ideolojik gelişiminin bittiğini söyleyen* “tarihin sonu”* teorisini ortaya atan ünlü ABD’li filozof, siyasi ekonomist ve yazar.

----------

